# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  GALINA HOTEL NHA TRANG với CHƯƠNG TRÌNH BUFFET HẢI SẢN  ĐẶC BIỆT CUỐI TUẦN

## biennhatrang

Với bàn tay điêu luyện của các đầu bếp đẳng cấp tại GALINA HOTEL, sẽ  mang đến cho thực khách bữa tiệc ẩm thực hải sản tuyệt vời nhất. Những  thực khách yêu thích loại thực phẩm “vua” này, sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức  nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn được chế biến đặc biệt theo nhiều phong cách ẩm  thực độc đáo.

Chương trình *BUFFET HẢI SẢN CUỐI TUẦN (chỉ với giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%)* được chính thức bắt đầu từ ngày 15/11/2014.

*Địa điểm:* Tầng 2 Galina Hotel

*Thời gian*: từ 18h00 – 22h00, thứ Bảy hàng tuần

Để biết thêm thông tin, đặt chỗ hoặc giao vé tận nơi, vui lòng liên hệ:
*GALINA HOTEL & SPA*

*Địa chỉ:* số* 5 Hùng Vương, Tp. Nha Trang.*

*Tel:* (+84) 58 383 9999
*Hotline:* (+84) 986.353.395

*Email:* _sales@galinahotel.com.vn hoặc info@galinahotel.com.vn_

*Website*: galinahotel.com.vn

----------

